# boost-all "Sorry, did not find the sources for..."



## wickham (May 12, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to freebsd but I have been trying to read the docs instead of posting on the forum! I learned about packages and ports, and have installed a few ports following the handbook instructions with success. 

I am having issues installing boost-all. When I run make in /usr/ports/devel/boost-all the blue options screen comes up, but then when you hit ok it just goes to a prompt, where I think it is actually supposed to download the source files. 

I noticed when visiting this web page: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/pds.cgi?ports/devel/boost-all it says it can't find the source. 

I would install it the normal linuxy way, but when I go to the boost site, their tarball doesn't make sense to me (no configure/makefile, etc). 

Sorry if I'm missing something stupid. I'm always afraid of getting bashed in forums for not "searching"... :O


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

Just *make* doesn't do much, most likely because there's nothing to build. It's a "meta" port. It's just a convenient way to install all the options. The options are dependencies and these are build.

Try `# make install`.


----------



## wickham (May 12, 2010)

SirDice, thank you for your lightning-fast response. I have just found on google info on what a meta release is and now i'm on my way. Thanks for not shooting me down!


----------

